# He has arrived!!!



## HuntinJake_23 (Feb 7, 2020)

I am officially a dad, he came a little early at 30 weeks. He’s in the NICU, but doing great and progressing right along. He just wanted to come early for turkey and crappie season!! Lilhuntinjake_23 will be his GON handle!!


----------



## Batjack (Feb 7, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Congrats X2,,,,


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 7, 2020)

Congratulations! He's got that expression "Ok, this is way more hoses  than what I came out with....you can put me back now"


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 7, 2020)

I think he wanted a headstart on deer season.
You know salt minerals foot plots stands built.
That boy got a lot planned.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 7, 2020)

Congratulations! Nothing better than being a father!


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 8, 2020)

Well done and I hope Mom is fine also. Congrats


----------



## splatek (Feb 8, 2020)

COngrats!
Fatherhood is very rewarding!
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 8, 2020)

Congratulations to all


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 8, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## bear claw (Feb 8, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 8, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Congrats! Hope he comes home real soon.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Feb 8, 2020)

Mom and baby are doing great!!



nkbigdog said:


> Well done and I hope Mom is fine also. Congrats


----------



## jbogg (Feb 8, 2020)

Congrats!  Our twins were ten weeks early as well.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 8, 2020)

Awesome!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TJay (Feb 8, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 8, 2020)

Congrats dad!  You are blessed.


----------



## Stang (Feb 8, 2020)

Congratulations!!!...nothing like it!


----------



## ugajay (Feb 8, 2020)

Congrats!! Nothing like it in the world. Hope mama is doing good as well!!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 8, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 8, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 8, 2020)

Congrats 
Life as you knew it will never be the same. You now possess Gods greatest gift.


----------



## antharper (Feb 8, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 9, 2020)

--- Congrats!


----------



## cramer (Feb 9, 2020)

Congratulations  Mom & Dad!


----------



## bany (Feb 9, 2020)

Congratulations! He looks to be patiently waiting to go home!


----------



## snuffy (Feb 10, 2020)

Fine looking young man!

Congratulations


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 10, 2020)

Congrats to you and your wife!!!!

My daughter works in a NICU.


----------



## antharper (Feb 21, 2020)

Hope lil huntingjake is home and well !


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Feb 21, 2020)

antharper said:


> Hope lil huntingjake is home and well !



He’s doing great but still in the NICU, hoping he comes home very soon!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2020)

We all hope that aswell. ?


----------



## 280 Man (Feb 23, 2020)

Congratulations.  children _are_ an heritage of the LORD: _and_ the fruit of the womb _is his_ reward.


----------



## Horns (Feb 24, 2020)

Congratulations. My son was 33 1/2 weeks and spent 15 days in NICU. Those are some long days. He’ll be home soon


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 9, 2020)

After 58 total days in the hospital we finally got to bring our little bundle of joy home on Sunday.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 9, 2020)

he is filling out. Looks like he has put on some weight and doing well.

Congrats.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 10, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> he is filling out. Looks like he has put on some weight and doing well.
> 
> Congrats.



He’s an eater, up to 5lbs now


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 10, 2020)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> He’s an eater, up to 5lbs now


My oldest son was born @ 4lbs 12oz.  He came here hungry and hasn't quit eating yet


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 10, 2020)

Man that's awesome! So glad he's doing well & home now!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 10, 2020)

Been waiting to hear this great news!  He is a cute lil' guy.


----------



## specialk (Mar 10, 2020)

lifetime license soon.....it's cheap at that age.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 10, 2020)

when mine were that size I bought a 10,000 one time paid up life insurance policy.  At that time I think it was just over 300 and they have that insurance for the rest of their lives.  

I think now you could probably buy a 25,000 policy for less than $500.00


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 10, 2020)

specialk said:


> lifetime license soon.....it's cheap at that age.....



That’s one thing the wife and I already discussed. Will probably be a 1st birthday present!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all, me and my family are truly blessed. This is our little mans first Christmas and he has come a long way since coming out early. He’s crawling and on the verge of walking and is such a happy kid.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 25, 2020)

You are truly blessed - Merry Christmas!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 25, 2020)

Congrats on achieving one of God’s greatest blessings.  In 25-30 years you will see his greatest blessings.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2020)

I missed this thread first time around.

Congratulations!


----------



## antharper (Dec 27, 2020)

Glad to see little man is doing great , hope y’all had a great Christmas !


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hard to believe, but he is 1 years of now and growing like a weed. He’s finally starting to eat real food and eats non stop!!


----------



## parrothead127 (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice looking young man. I like he has a fishing rod in his hands. I’m fixing to be a grandfather for the first time in a couple weeks, it’s a boy. He‘ll be a fisherman for sure. May God bless your son with abundance.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 5, 2021)

Late but still relevant. Congrats on the new hunting partner you have a great looking family. Enjoy the ride it goes by way too fast.


----------



## Roebuck (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you all, he is such a blessing. Guess I should mention that we did get his Georgia Lifetime Hunting and Fishing license so he is set for life!!


----------



## alwayslookin (Feb 8, 2021)

Good stuff, happy birthday to the little man.


----------



## Resica (Feb 8, 2021)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Thank you all, he is such a blessing. Guess I should mention that we did get his Georgia Lifetime Hunting and Fishing license so he is set for life!!


He looks like a happy young fella!!!


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 15, 2021)

Congratulations.  I'm glad he's doing well.  Your post brought back some tough memories.  My oldest son arrived unexpectedly at 8 weeks premature and spent 23 days in the NICU.  Between his NICU stay and the 4 surgeries he had before his 1st birthday, there ain't too much that rattles him these days.  He's 6 now and is the best helper and big brother to his 3 year old and 4 month old little brothers.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 18, 2021)

Congrats.

My son is only 16 but trust me when I say don’t blink. It will go by way too fast.


----------



## across the river (Feb 18, 2021)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Thank you all, he is such a blessing. Guess I should mention that we did get his Georgia Lifetime Hunting and Fishing license so he is set for life!!



I don't like to spend money on much of anything, but a lifetime license was one of the best purchases I have every made.  

Spend every second you can with him, because he will indeed be grown before you know it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 18, 2021)

I missed this thread in the original format. Congrats, and glad everything turned out good. You have a fine son.


----------

